
Lulzsec back? - daspecster
https://twitter.com/#!/Ingratefully
======
Tangaroa
Direct link to the pastebin: <http://pastebin.com/c2uH1Byj>

I think this is a copycat or a hanger-on. The rhetoric doesn't seem as
aggressive and self-important as the summer's lulzsec messages. It's gone from
being like "We have proven you suck and should cease existing" to "Hey, I
hacked some sites. Check it out."

~~~
daspecster
Yeah, also I would guess that these guys are dutch and the old lulzsec was
british right?

